# Beginners bike for Triathlon



## John66 (6 Jun 2012)

Hi,

I did a triathlon on Monday and loved it. The only problem is I was on this http://www.ride-bikes.com/products.php?plid=m1b13s18p2770&rs=gb&vid=9364 £300 hybrid and I felt like Mary Poppins and was overtaken by everyone and their dog. What bike would you recommend as a beginners bike for tris? Very low budget (£200 - £250). Is it best to get a used decent one?


----------



## xxmimixx (6 Jun 2012)

A bike can only go as fast as the engine (rider) putting power behind it. I have seen much worse bike to do a triathlon in, than the one in the link, and well done on your Triathlon, was your first?

I m not an expert on bikes but from what I have been reading, for your budget there are two main routes
1* buy a decent second hand bike being very careful on Ebay, Gumtree, Classifieds etc etc
2* for new best value for money that keeps cropping up is the Carrera road bikes, dare I say at Halfords like this one 

I m sure you'll get plenty more advice....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jun 2012)

I'd concentrate on training and save up money until next season. If you're still doing triathlon by then, buy yourself what you can afford - even an entry-level alu-carbon road bike + basic tri-bars. If you're not, you'll have some money.


----------



## amasidlover (7 Jun 2012)

I'd suggest some clip on aero bars and lighter, slicker tyres (Michelin Lithion 2s are cheap from Ribble at the moment) - and I think you could probably get somewhere between 2 and 5mph faster on your existing bike.

If you're patient and willing to get confident at building/re-building bikes then ebay and misc. bargains could get you something decent together... I did this and built a reasonably quick tri bike (4mph faster than my commuting bike - which already had drops and light, slick tyres but had a dynamo hub/brake which I couldn't easily remove for races) for under £500.

Mine will certainly do me for what I'm planning this season and most of next; it would have been nice to also have a nice carbon road bike for the hilly tri (Buxton) I'm doing next, but I can't afford it so will use either the tri-bike or my commuter depending on how brave I'm feeling.

You'll also find that if you're entering events £200 won't go far, what with tri-suits, entry fees, transport, swimming lessons, running shoes etc...


----------



## 007fair (7 Jun 2012)

John66 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did a triathlon on Monday and loved it. The only problem is I was on this http://www.ride-bikes.com/products.php?plid=m1b13s18p2770&rs=gb&vid=9364 £300 hybrid and I felt like Mary Poppins and was overtaken by everyone and their dog. What bike would you recommend as a beginners bike for tris? Very low budget (£200 - £250). Is it best to get a used decent one?


I bought my road bike second hand for £300 about 3 years ago A Giant SCR 2. I think this is the way to go if you don't have the funds. If you are patient you can pick up a decent one from GUM tree or Fleebay. I did the research and knew what bike I wanted and then just waited for one to come up at the price I could afford. I would not buy new at that budget. 

I don't think its required to get tri bars are the like - not yet anyway! Just a basic decent road bike - It really does make a big difference.

Train on the hybrid or MTB - then fly on the race on the road bike


----------



## fimm (7 Jun 2012)

I did my first 3 triathlons on a £200 hard-tail MTB - I couldn't lock the suspension out, I have a rack on the back, the one thing I could and did do was put slick tyres on it.

I wouldn't put aero bars on a bike like the one you have, you cannot get a decent aero position on it and you'll just look silly! I can't really add to what others have said about bike options - but the one thing you can work on is the engine... you don't say what your cycling background is but I would look for training advice here and elsewhere as well as saving up for another bike.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 Jun 2012)

I would recommend a bigger budget.


----------



## marzjennings (7 Jun 2012)

Congrats on doing your first Tri.

As other's have mentioned getting a Tri bike on that budget will be tough. 

What you could consider...

Good cycling shoes and clip/spd pedals.
A lighter set of racing wheels.
Switching bars out for drops and aero bars 

In addition to a lot of training and improving of the engine.


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Jun 2012)

A mate of mine is doing the BOLTON IRONMAN this year, and he's got one of THESE

It wouldn't be my choice but it seems to be serving him well, and he's no intention of doing anything like this again after. In fact he's already auctioned the bike for charity.

I'd look at something second hand, probably not an out and out TT bike as they are so harsh to ride, but a decent road bike with some clip on bars added.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 Jun 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> A mate of mine is doing the BOLTON IRONMAN this year, and he's got one of THESE
> 
> It wouldn't be my choice but it seems to be serving him well, and he's no intention of doing anything like this again after. In fact he's already auctioned the bike for charity.
> 
> I'd look at something second hand, probably not an out and out TT bike as they are so harsh to ride, but a decent road bike with some clip on bars added.


Both of your links are the same


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Jun 2012)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Both of your links are the same


D'oh! All sorted now


----------



## fimm (7 Jun 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> D'oh! All sorted now


The link still does not seem to tell us about the bike he has...
Good luck to your mate.


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Jun 2012)

fimm said:


> The link still does not seem to tell us about the bike he has...
> Good luck to your mate.


It does if you click the amended link in my original post #9 and not the link that I cannot amend in T.M.H.N.E.T'sresponse, post #10


----------

